# Anyone else having trouble with internal package installer (9.00 GoldHEN2.0b)



## Dopam1ne (Dec 20, 2021)

ipi has worked for me a few times but seems to just hang on a blue screen for the majority of files.
Anyone else having a similar issue?


----------



## Sameru (Dec 20, 2021)

It did not work for me at all. My PS4 is always crashing on it. I’m just using Remote Package Installer or usb hdd


----------



## viper3344 (Dec 20, 2021)

Works perfect here.  Just installing from a 2TB USB WD hdd


----------



## arabtm (Dec 21, 2021)

you have to change your pkg file name to something simple. for example, re7base.pkg
sometimes, if it doesn't work, change it again to r7.pkg. it's always the filename in my case.
and don't forget to switch on the PS4 notification status, because that's how IPI shows which pkg it can read.


----------



## KuntilanakMerah (Dec 21, 2021)

Sameru said:


> It did not work for me at all. My PS4 is always crashing on it. I’m just using Remote Package Installer or usb hdd


try karo exploit it works fine


----------



## SuperDan (Dec 21, 2021)

No issues here


----------



## Dopam1ne (Dec 21, 2021)

arabtm said:


> you have to change your pkg file name to something simple. for example, re7base.pkg
> sometimes, if it doesn't work, change it again to r7.pkg. it's always the filename in my case.
> and don't forget to switch on the PS4 notification status, because that's how IPI shows which pkg it can read.


Will certainly try this, and I have a feeling this will work ty


----------



## Dopam1ne (Dec 21, 2021)

Can confirm ipi works after renaming to something simpler  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 21, 2021)

Worked perfectly the first time.

I just bought a PS4 Pro with 8.52 OFW and then manually upgrade to 9.00 via USB.


----------



## Panzer_Baboon (Dec 22, 2021)

I'm new to the PS4 JB stuff and it's worked fine for almost 20 packages so far.


----------



## Danethos86 (Jan 1, 2022)

I use karo218  version with
9.0 goldhen Then chose goldhenv2b2 option.
Worked like charm for me and im heavily accident Pronenand find ways to mess up do thats saying how easy and stable it is.
Dont use the goldhenv2 version it always crashed my console.
 the goldhenv2b2 is the better option.


----------



## Sarato (Jan 2, 2022)

Help when i try to install any BO3 GAME PKG  it always says "cannot install" im using FTP to tranfer to the ps4 im getting a bigger usb next week i dont know if thats the problem, i already tried many versions of BO3 from different sources just the game no dlc or update but it doesn't install, i just installed minecraft same way and it work without changing name to a.pkg any1 a clue of what im doing wrong?


----------



## haokoman (Jan 6, 2022)

Sarato said:


> Help when i try to install any BO3 GAME PKG  it always says "cannot install" im using FTP to tranfer to the ps4 im getting a bigger usb next week i dont know if thats the problem, i already tried many versions of BO3 from different sources just the game no dlc or update but it doesn't install, i just installed minecraft same way and it work without changing name to a.pkg any1 a clue of what im doing wrong?


Did you find the solution because i get the same problem


----------



## blaze2051 (Oct 21, 2022)

did you try both 1.00 or 1.01 ver?


----------



## Sparkbleh (Oct 21, 2022)

I have the same problem. I'm new to this jailbreak thing so I don't know if I messed something up. but I tried remote package installer to install Fifa 23 and mid-installing I got an error saying file is corrupt. then I tried Spiderman and same thing happened. the problem is I don't get this error with small games like Stardew Vally or other light games. I also tried the FTP thing where I copy the pkg file to the data folder but then when I install the game same thing happen. I ordered a USB drive that will arrive today and I'll see if this will do the trick.


----------

